# Грыжи и протрузии в спине, странное состояние после мануальной терапии



## MerkaVa (27 Апр 2021)

Добрый день. Меня зовут Сергей, возраст 37 лет, рост 183 см, вес 84 кг.

Периодически бывало, что один или два раза в год у меня простреливало или продувало спину и после этого было тяжело наклоняться несколько дней, потом проблема проходила.

В 2019 году спину прострелило сильнее, я пошёл к участковому врачу, который прописал мне таблетки ксефокам и мидокалм, курс 5 дней. Помогло.

В 2020 году весной прострел повторился, я выпил таблетки по ранее заданному курсу. Помогло.

В начале декабря 2020 года я переболел коронавирусом (возможно это дало какое-то осложнение, не знаю), 20 числа погулял с собакой, пришёл домой, как обычно поставил ей миску с водой и в спине раздался щелчок. После чего я понял, что дело тухло. Дошёл до кровати, полежал и понял, что встать с неё я могу только через "не могу" при надобности дойти до туалета. Пропил курс таблеток, который мне был выписан, он не принёс эффекта, кое-как доехал до КТ (выпив пакетик Нимесила), где мне сказали, что ни чего страшного у меня нет, "у всех так". Записался к врачу, который прописал мне ЛФК и ношение корсета. Купил корсет, стал его носить, боль стала уходить, но нагибаться вперёд по прежнему было больно. 10 января потихоньку добрался до работы, заметил, что если много хожу, то становится легче (стал придерживаться графика 12000 шагов в день). К кончу января боль утихла, я снял корсет, стал ходить в бассейн (по совету врача). В конце марта я решил, что спина в порядке и нечаянно поднял свою супругу  На следующее утро я понял, что это была ошибка и опять пошёл на работу в корсете.
Получилось на 9 апреля записаться к мануальному терапевту, я к нему пришёл, он посмотрел снимок, сказал, что понял где у меня "выбило" пару позвонков и посгибав меня в разных позах (боли не было совсем) отпустил домой, попутно выписав мне три дня пить таблетки Вольтарен 100 мл/ 1 шт. в день.
За неделю мне стало полегче, мог наклоняться и 16 числа я пришёл на второй приём с целью доделать начатое. По плану через неделю после визита я должен был вернуться к нормальной жизни.
21 или 22 числа что-то пошло не так и часть боли вернулась (я старался соблюдать рекомендации врача, не наклоняться, резких движений не делать). 23 числа я утром выпил 100 мг Вольтарена, пришёл к врачу, мне сказали, что как-то я выбил другой позвонок, который до этого был на месте, что-то подкрутили и дали рекомендации опять пить по 100 мг Вольтарена перед сном и вести спокойный образ жизни. Получается ещё одну таблетку я выпил в пятницу вечером и в субботу вечером. В ночь с субботы на воскресенье у меня начались какие-то судороги в мышцах ног и правой руке, которых раньше ни когда не было. Я сообщил врачу, получил ответ, что это не может быть связано с процедурами, я почитал инструкцию к таблеткам и подумал, что быть может это передозировка и перестал их пить. Но вечером в воскресенье я пошёл на улицу и стал замечать, что когда мне становится холодно появляется вибрация в пояснице и судорожность начинает вновь возвращаться, как будто мне очень холодно, ноги становятся ватные, но держат.
Сейчас немного угнетённое состояние, нет особо аппетита, хотя голод есть. Утром встаю, ноги чуть ватные, пройду 1-2 км, становится лучше, немного тянет поясницу, такое ощущение, что при резких ускорениях самую малость отдаёт в пах (справой стороны). Ещё заметил, что иногда могу сесть или каким-то образом лечь на правый бок и быстро затекает правая нога.

Прошу совета. Может это нормальная реакция организма, а может нет? Как поступить дальше?


----------



## Pleion (3 Май 2021)

Тоже после короны суставные-мышечные боли обострились, остеопат мой сказал что после вирусной болезни такое бывает и из ковида сосуды страдают, особенно мелкие, питания нормального нет там где и так проблемы были, сказал организму помогать восстанавливать потихоньку надо, масажи лфк, в общем тонус восстанавливать. Ище он мне предложил какую ту капельницу, почистить и укрепить что то там, я вот думаю чтоит ли, долико так я еще не заходил 😅, я особо не любитель пить что то, ковид то сам прошел, таблетки не пил, лишь чаи с лимоном , жидкость и Д-диметр сам восстановился за месяц без всяких там аспиринов, жаль со суставами и мышцами такое не бывает((


----------



## La murr (4 Май 2021)

@MerkaVa, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## MerkaVa (4 Май 2021)

Я уже обратился... Получил ответ, что вероятно у вас к концу лета всё пройдёт, потратив 3 часа на дорогу и 4000 рублей. 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Май 2021)

Одного сеанса мануальной терапии в подавляющем большинстве случаев бывает недостаточно.  Также необходимо ежедневно дома заниматься гимнастикой для позвоночника. Корсет одевать при люмбалгии.  Он ведь у Вас есть.
Можете обратиться к московским консультантам Форума докторам Ступину Фёдору Петровичу и (или) Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу с просьбой об очной консультации.


----------

